# Mushroom Appreciation Thread - Share your pics!



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

It's been a year since I planted this tank. I should have seen this guy in the first few months but hey. Better late than never.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

JasonE said:


> It's been a year since I planted this tank. I should have seen this guy in the first few months but hey. Better late than never.
> 
> View attachment 306343


Is he a recurring character in your Vivs?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Is he a recurring character in your Vivs?


I just love seeing mushrooms pop up. Typically I see one early on in the process. Usually after the first or second mold bloom. This tank just never grew any though.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Can we retitle this thread the "mushroom appreciation thread" ? Haha


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Can we retitle this thread the "mushroom appreciation thread" ? Haha


Done


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

I get a few different types, this is the most common:


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Just found this one. Might mean it’s time for fresh bark for this orchid:


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Harpspiel said:


> Just found this one. Might mean it’s time for fresh bark for this orchid:
> View attachment 306351


Nice!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Outstanding! Keep them coming guys. I love mushrooms.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

JasonE said:


> Outstanding! Keep them coming guys. I love mushrooms.


We know


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

*uploaded twice - deleted content.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Side bar - Anyone know what that vine back there is?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> We know


Yeah. One time I ate 5 grams and watched Into the Spider-verse. It took me a few minutes to remember that I was not, in fact, Spider-man. Oh wait. We're still talking vivariums aren't we?


----------



## beady (Apr 17, 2011)

This tiny one turned up in our viv (no frogs yet) after about 6 months growing in. It was only around for a couple of days before dissolving back into the moss. It was (so far) the only sign of mushrooms or fungus/mould we've had.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

That last photo is so over-used on our site it's embarrassing. I love it, though.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

JasonE said:


> Side bar - Anyone know what that vine back there is?


Dischidia ruscifolia  Epic flowers!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 31, 2020)

"Under my umbrella"


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Dischidia ruscifolia  Epic flowers!


Thanks Mike! That pic is about 10 years old at this point


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Thought I might chip in here!

Not sure on the species, but its awesome!










Enjoy!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

MeiKVR6 said:


> That last photo is so over-used on our site it's embarrassing. I love it, though.
> 
> Dispelling a mushroom myth: A lot of people (not often on Dendroboard) have suggested that bioactive terrarium additives or mushroom spores are necessary (rather than optional) if you'd like to introduce fungi to a terrarium environment. In my experience, plants which were grown in soil rich in beneficial fungi are likely already colonized by arbuscular mycorrhizal fungi. The fungi will be alive inside a plant's cells, and the mycelium (fungal root structure) should be able to spread outward if conditions are conducive, once the plant is re-planted in new substrate. For example, if I propagate a plant which was taken from a fungi-rich organic potting soil, bare root it, and place it into sterile potting media, it's likely that the fungi will also colonize the previously sterile media over time. It's pretty cool.  The same theory applies to terrariums and most of the substrates used in the hobby, assuming those substrates play nice with fungi.  Obviously this doesn't apply as much to plants grown without fungi, in fungicide-rich environments, or to inorganic/impermeable terrarium substrates which are not conducive to fungal inoculation.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I've had mushrooms pop up in all of my vivariums over the years and I only just started using a pro-plant fungal inoculation recently.

Nice photos btw.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

JasonE said:


> Yeah. I've had mushrooms pop up in all of my vivariums over the years and I only just started using a pro-plant fungal inoculation recently.


I'm about to start using a mycorrhizal inoculation too! I don't believe they're a type of fungus that gets above-ground fruiting bodies.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Harpspiel said:


> I'm about to start using a mycorrhizal inoculation too! I don't believe they're a type of fungus that gets above-ground fruiting bodies.


They don't. But what you will see is tiny fruits on your wood.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

I wonder if one could use mycellial network from either a captive kit/lab or from the wild. I heard of a fellow who successfully grew common oyster mushrooms in his dart frog vivarium, supposedly. He grew them from one of those "grow mushrooms at home" kits and it spread in his tank. The idea sounds cool, though I dont think the froggos would appreciate you harvesting their shade


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Drachenblut said:


> I heard of a fellow who successfully grew common oyster mushrooms in his dart frog vivarium, supposedly. He grew them from one of those "grow mushrooms at home" kits and it spread in his tank.











Oyster mushrooms to fight nematodes?


Just read an interesting article about nematophagous mushrooms. Apparently oyster mushroom releases a toxin that paralyzes and shrinks the nematodes before infecting and digesting them.. this toxin is produced in the mycelium and not the fruiting body so as long as there is some inoculation in...




www.dendroboard.com












using spent mushroom substrate for springtails?


so I have multiple hobbies, and I like to link up my hobbies if possible(for example, gardening and cooking are a great combination). recently I've started up the dart frog hobby again after 10 years of not having them(well, I still don't have the actual frogs, still in the process of getting...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I never once had a mushroom in any of my frog tanks, probably because they are paludariums (theloderma) and are way to wet for mycelium to grow. I used to get mushrooms are the time in my spider and whip spider tanks when I used to keep more inverts.

Has anyone ever had mushrooms in a super wet tank?


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> I never once had a mushroom in any of my frog tanks, probably because they are paludariums (theloderma) and are way to wet for mycelium to grow. I used to get mushrooms are the time in my spider and whip spider tanks when I used to keep more inverts.
> 
> Has anyone ever had mushrooms in a super wet tank?


I do not often get mushrooms in the terrestrial section of my paludarium, just up higher on the wood.


----------



## OSmosis42 (Jul 15, 2021)

JasonE said:


> View attachment 306366
> 
> 
> Side bar - Anyone know what that vine back there is?


*Dischidia ruscifolia (Million Hearts Vine) at least it looks like it.*


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Drachenblut said:


> Not sure on the species, but its awesome!


I had to pull out the Polypores of British Columbia on this one. It appears to be a member of the genus Schizopora. You can probably look it up from there to find the species. Canadian native. Do you have wild collected stuff (moss, rocks, wood) in your viv?


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Ravage said:


> I had to pull out the Polypores of British Columbia on this one. It appears to be a member of the genus Schizopora. You can probably look it up from there to find the species. Canadian native. Do you have wild collected stuff (moss, rocks, wood) in your viv?


Awesome book! I used to live in Northern B.C.

I do actually collect wild stuff for my vivs. We have a lot of clean green space where I live.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)




----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Some interesting fruiting bodies in my viv!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Found this guy popping up in my desktop viv when I sat down for work today.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Fully sprouted


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Some cool mycelium I found in my benedicta tank this morning.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

JasonE said:


> Some cool mycelium I found in my benedicta tank this morning.
> View attachment 308105


Wow it looks like a Lichtenberg pattern! or maybe a "Lichen-berg" pattern...


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Some wicked slime mold I captured tonight.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Finally got a mushroom in a Theloderma paludarium!


----------



## Carleefrogger (8 mo ago)




----------



## ERN (2 mo ago)




----------



## Fishbulb (8 mo ago)




----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Just trying to keep this cool thread alive!

I had this shroom recently pop up. I have no idea what it is. The bright orange looks pretty neat though.


----------

